# Armor: Forcefield Extreme Harness Adventure?



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

I saw the Forcefield armor mentioned in another thread (http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=684195) and was wondering if anyone's tried it? If so, what are your thoughts?

It looks cool but kind of expensive (around $350-ish?). I've found a few reviews from road motorcycle sites but nothing really significant from mountain bike sites.

Thanks!


----------



## Ted_R (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah, I am taking a really close look at this also, especially after bruising my ribs


----------



## Rasterman (Jan 23, 2008)

I started looking at it too, after reading the impact tests it is probably the most impact resistant armor available for mountain biking, considering it blew away all other moto armors. Some negatives I've read are that you need to wear a base layer as its straps can rub and cause irritation, and it is cumbersome to put on and take off. But I already have both of these issue with my current armor so they don't concern me much, the benefit being this armor is more flexible, slimmer, and has much better impact resistance that is tested and proven.

Does anyone have any other comments on it?


----------



## fgiraffe (Aug 30, 2004)

I'm also looking at this setup. Not sure how the pads would fare in a rock garden, but better the pads than me. 

The Troy Lee stuff looked good too, specifically in that it allowed you to remove some pads for Leatt fitting. But the TLD is out of stock everywhere, and the shops I talked to said TLD was having supply issues with no ETA on when they would be avail.


----------

